# Firstborn - Chaos army log



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

*Firstborn - Chaos and necron army logs*

(EDIT: This log also includes necrons now, at page 2)


I don't own a camera of my own at the moment, so this project log won't be updated too often. But today my sister visited me and had her camera with her, so I decided to take some pictures to get a log started. 

This is Firstborn, the Chaos army i started about two months ago when I found all my old models that have been stuffed away in a box for the last 3-4 years. I actually found Heresy a few months before that and lurked here for a while, which gave new life to my old interest in Warhammer. I've never really been involved in playing the game before, as I was mostly into the painting/modelling part of the hobby when I was a kid (and I did'nt really have anyone to play it with back then), but I used to study the rules and such a lot. So my goal now is to get a playable army ready, to play with the local gaming group.
I work quite slowly though, as I want to make a good looking army. 
My painting and sculpting skills are a little rusty as I havent painted any miniatures in years, and it's very different from the oilpainting I am used to. But I'm getting back into it! 

I've always liked Chaos in the Warhammer universe, as there is a lot of influences from actual chaosophia and occultism. At first i was planning to make a Word Bearer army, as their religious fanaticism appealed to me, but I decided on making a more unique army, as I want it to be more personal. So I decided to start an army influenced by my own religious views, as it fits in pretty good without having to go too far from warhammer fluff. 
I also want the army to have a style that fits me, while still being effective in play. But I'm not interested in powergaming, and I'll probably never play in any serious competitive enviorments anyway. So no lashprinces here! Unless I start the blackmetal noisemarine army i had some ideas for a while ago that is. 
I also have a goal to not buy any new models until I really need them, as I have loads of stuff. And I've always liked sculpting anyway, so I'll scratchbuild as much as possible. 
I have a lot of stuff that needs heavy repair to be used though, like my old nurglified vehicles that looks like crap. 

The army will be focused around Necromancy (Death Magic); with a deep respect for the dead, seeking the spirits of the deceased to lend them their knowledge and light, to one day trancend into Chaos (and also to strengthen them in battle). They travel to different worlds to visit places of power (everywhere where large amounts of the dead are gathered; large crypts, graveyards, etc) and where hidden knowledge can be found. The quest for knowledge, gnosis, is what keeps them going. 

But enough talking about irrelevant stuff, here's the pictures! 

Squad 1: The Ancient (Plaguemarines)
This was the first squad I made for this army. I only finished 3 of them before starting the next though. I've never liked the messy look of plaguemarines, but I love the look of WHFB-Chaos, and had some warriors lying around. And ancient-looking knights in heavy armor fits the statline of a plaguemarine quite well.
In battle they will be the frontline, leading the rest of the army into glorious battle in the name of the Dead, burning all that opposes them with the black flame of Chaos (or just their flamers). I've always liked the idea of closecombat plaguemarines, even if they are not as effective as berserkers or whatever.
All shoulderpads and the parts of the arms between the shoulders and the hands are scratchbuilt with cardboard, milliput and greenstuff.
The finished guys: 









Three WIPs (only need another flamer-guy to finish the squad):








Still not sure about the head of the flamer-guy. Might replace it with a helmet to keep the look of the squad. The original idea was to paint his skin in a pale, dead look.

WIP Rhino:
One of my old destroyed rhinos, that needed a lot of work to remove as much as possible of the original GS-work. Tried to strip down some of the paint too. It'll take me quite a while to get it into an acceptable condition. 
The milliput sculpting needs a layer of detailed GS-work too.



















Squad 2: Vanilla CSM
As I mentioned, I really like the Word Bearers, so this squad was quite influenced by the WB. I got the idea of a "prophet" or some kind of religious leader leading his warriors into battle. 
I tried to make the squad as time-efficient as possible, as they were just going to be simple expandable infantry anyway. Not much conversion work here, exept for the champ. And I speedpainted them too, spent about 30 minutes each on painting them; otherwise I'd never get a finished army. I left the champion without any wargear, as I also want to include a Greater Daemon in the army (as it would give me a great opputunity to scratchbuild a cool-looking demon). Having the "prophet" hoping to be able to act like a vessel for the powers he serve fits the theme pretty well too. The squads battlefield role will be to drive around in their rhino popping vehicles with their meltas, and to help deliver the daemon and terminators to battle (and survive long enough to do that). 

The squad: (the champion isn't finished yet, I have some greenstuffwork to do on the milliput parts before painting, and there is some details like eyes to paint on some of them. And their bases.)
















I actually realised that one of the meltagunners backpack-spike was broken after looking at the photos above. Speaking of meltas, one of them is converted from a flamer, as I didn't have another one.


























WIP Landraider: 
Another destroyed vehicle that needs a lot of work. Started working on it yesterday. This side of it is the one that needed most of the work, the other side looks like a normal landraider. 
Figured the best way to fix it would be to cover it in some cool sculpted stuff. I still have a LOT of work to do on it. Haven't even finished the first layer of sculpting. If the finished result gets close to my idea for it it'll probably look pretty nice though. Don't know if I'll use it much in battle , but I want to see how much of it I can save.


















And to finish off: something quite unrelated; a picture of my altar, which I included because it also serves as my reference for bone, and rust (the scythe). I think you can see the resemblance to the plaguemarines weapons. It's kind of related as it's used for necromancy though. 











That's all for this time! I'll update the next time I have a camera to borrow. 
Forgot to take pictures of squad #2's rhino, my terminators, WIP scratchbuilt stuff (Daemon Prince and obliterators, and soon a Greater Daemon), 2 "blackmetal noisemarines" that probably wont be used in this army anyway, and some other WIP stuff. 
As you can see, the army is made completely from recycling old models, so it kinda fits the theme of "fantasy necromancy" too (reanimating the dead in a physical form, instead of focusing on the spiritual plane as in real necromancy). 

I appriciate all comments, as they keep me motivated in my work, and critique, as it makes me a better artist.
Salve! 
//Putrifectus


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I find your fluff is interesting; although people do come to logs for the pictures so you probably made a populist decision not to include lots more.

The transformation of Warriors into Marines looks excellent; I am not a fan of the GW horns but that is personal taste.

The part sculpts look as if they will be great once completed.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

The models look great but the altar I'm not so keen on. :laugh:


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I find your fluff is interesting; although people do come to logs for the pictures so you probably made a populist decision not to include lots more.


Yeah, should have taken even more pictures when I had the camera aviavible though (even more pictures would mean that it would look like even less text!), but my sister wasnt too keen on helping me photograph my plastic men for too long. But I'm going to ask her to take the camera with her next time she comes over, she comes here all the time to play Mass Effect on my extra computer anyway. 

But here's a random picture she took where my extremely messy workstation is visible.


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

Allright, borrowed my sisters camera again, so here's some of the stuff I forgot to take pictures of last time! 

First up: the cloaks of my Plaguemarines: 









Next WIP-squad: Berzerkers. Using some beastmen parts for these guys (and warriors of chaos parts too, as usual)

















Terminators: I have about 10 AOBR-teminators lying around, think I'll make about two squads of 3 or 4 of these guys. 
















I have two more, but couldn't find them while taking pictures. 

And here's my WIP noisemarines! I've had a lot of fun making these guys so far. I don't think I'll use them in this army though, want to paint them in a different paintscheme. 

















And that's about it for this time. Here's a picture of my boxes of stuff, to show how much stuff I have left to work with: 









That's not all of it though, I have another box of about as many miniatures as the box on the left, and two boxes of Tyranids, Necrons and all sorts of stuff. Speaking of that, I think I'll continue my old Necron army soon, as they are about to get a new codex! I have an old Necron battleforce that I haven't even started assembling, and about 30 finished warriors. I wasted far too much money on plastic men when I was younger.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent freehand on the Warrior cloaks.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Man those noise marines and termies are looking sweet!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Dude, i love the noise marines, looking good! your greentstuffing skills are remarkable, not to mention the freehand, i agree with dave. But aye, fantastic stuff, cant wait to see more


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's a fast scratchbuild I started yesterday. I didnt really have a plan for him when I started sculpting, so it's mostly improvisation. Was going to make a greater daemon, but he'd fit better as a daemon prince, too bad I dont have room for wings on him. I'll just have to tell my opponents that he has strong legs and can jump really far. Just need some more detailwork before he's ready to be painted.









Started with some Sculpey (oven-bake clay thing, the red parts which is mostly covered now) then a layer of more detailed milliput, and I'm just about to make a final layer of thin GS.
Tried to be as time-efficient as possible, the progress on him so far was reached within 10 hours of starting him. The reason for his ugly head was that I accidentally fucked up the face that I had spent over 10 minutes sculpting, which pissed me off, so I just made his head look like a helmet instead.


Edit: By the way, I am thinking about maybe buying one of the "new" boxes of normal CSM (a box of 10 normal chaos marines that is). And yeah, they are "new" to me as I'm back into the hobby after a long break, when I bought my models they were in the old 8-packs, with less accessories (no icons, new heads, new weapons or stuff like that). The thing is, I already have a lot of old models left to work with, is it worth it?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great work on the conversions and you did an awesome job on the warriors cloaks!

Noise Marines = Awesomeness!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Skilled work.



Putrifectus said:


> I am thinking about maybe buying one of the "new" boxes of normal CSM (a box of 10 normal chaos marines that is). And yeah, they are "new" to me as I'm back into the hobby after a long break, when I bought my models they were in the old 8-packs, with less accessories (no icons, new heads, new weapons or stuff like that). The thing is, I already have a lot of old models left to work with, is it worth it?


The upgrades are quite good although it is one pad, head, &c. per Chaos God so if you are looking to mark a squad it is probably better to buy just the parts you want from a bits site.


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Skilled work.
> 
> 
> 
> The upgrades are quite good although it is one pad, head, &c. per Chaos God so if you are looking to mark a squad it is probably better to buy just the parts you want from a bits site.


Hm, allright. I'll wait to buy the box until I really need new models then. Which will probably take a while. I don't like ordering stuff from other countries (I've had some trouble with my piercing-material orders lately, my bank don't like transfering my money internationally it seems, so I've been out of needles for weeks...), and I don't think there are any swedish bits sites. I'll just look on some sprue pictures and talk to some chaos players (I think there is like one or two or something) at my local store and see if they have any of the interesting bits aviavible for trade. 



Just came home now after being in town all day (first to be at my friends trial, and then I got stuck at the local gaming store discussing chaos army lists), so I'm in the mood for sculpting. Or painting. Or both. So I might get a picture of the daemon prince up later if I finish him (and get my sister to come over with her camera). If I finish the sculpting before about 23.00, 4 hours from now, I've got him from non-existant to finished within 48 hours! 
I should continue my work on the illustrations I'm doing for a book, as that is actually paid work, but that'll have to wait until tonight!


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

Havent been very active with my modelling lately, but finished the sculpting work on the daemonprince yesterday, and have almost finished painting him. My sister is in france at the moment though, so I didnt have a good camera to borrow, fortunatly a friend of mine had an old one with her when she came over tonight. Not the best quality, but you should be able to see the progress so far.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

That looks....magnificent.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Very very ambitious.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

I like your conversions! And the paint on those Chaos Warriors' cloaks look really good!


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

Time for thread Necromancy!
I am finally back for another update! I havent been working on any warhammer stuff until recently, when the necrons got their update. So from now on this will be a necron log too, as i dont see the point in running two project logs at the same time. 

I plan on having 1000 points of necrons at least glued together until this saturday as there will be a small "tournament" at the local store. I would prefer to have as much of it as possible painted even though it's not a requirement.
I fortunatly have a lot of necrons since before, and all the new things i've had to buy so far is a box of immortals (because they look awesome) and a command/annihilation barge. 
If i have acess to a camera i will try to post pictures every time that i've got any new stuff done. 

After trying out loads of colour schemes i finally settled on a kind of dark green-toned grey body ("Cryx Bane Base" as base with more and more "Dheneb Stone" mixed in) with red/orange weapons/details. It's a good and fast scheme, that doesnt look as boring as drybrushed metallic colours (like 90% of all necrons look like). I also hate the green rods, so it was an obvious choice to paint them. 

So far, in two days, i have 7 warriors, 1 immortal and one scarab swarm painted. 
I've made some slight modifications to my warriors shoulders, to make them look a little more interesting.
The bases arent done yet, as i will paint them all at the same time when they are all done, as I will end up with slightly different colourtones on them otherwise
Warriors and scarabs:








First immortal (second picture got kind of screwed up when it came to focus, didnt notice it until i checked the pics in the computer): 









For the first time in my life i am trying to "speedpaint", so dont expect to great quality on these. I'll try to post everything i paint until saturday, and we'll see how much i can actually get done with my current schedule. 

The chaos army has sadly not got any new work at all. I have a lot of cool ideas for it, but I don't have the time to actually do something... will probably continue with it when i have the necrons done!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Red lava! Looks like my ice blue necrons now have their mortal enemy on the forum. Send forth your greatest overlord so we may engage in a honorable challenge for the right to control the universe!

Sith necrons vs Jedi necrons anyone?


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> Sith necrons vs Jedi necrons anyone?


 It's on! This makes me realize that i should totally do an overlord based on Darth Nihilus from one of the knights of the old republic games.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Mind you that this would make for the most comically slow jedi on sith battle ever, as I doubt watching two I 2 models fight would be very...stimulating.


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

I guess it would be more like traditional star wars fighting than the new movies that were never made in my mind. So it's okay for me. Slow and dramatic. But let's keep this thread on topic now


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work for speed painting.

Given that you are trying to knock them out quickly the only thing I suggest changing is the brightness of the chest symbol; at the moment it blends into the background.


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

Salve, I'm back! I never got the time to get stuff done for the minitournament, and i got an appointment at my tattoo-artist the day it was. So i decided to spend more time on the necron army instead of doing it as soon as possible.
I dont have any pictures of the army for you today though, instead i have the concept drawing of my Destroyer Lord, Apep! 
Tell me what you guys think. The sculpting of it has already been started, and i'll try to borrow a camera for it during the week! 










I got the idea for him when i was sculpting my first canoptek wraith, and wanted a destroyer lord that fit the look of the unit. It didnt take me long to come up with the perfect name for him; Apep. What better name could you get for a serpent-like being that exists only for destruction? 

To those of you that dont know too much about egyptian mythology, Apep is the great black serpent, bringer of chaos and darkness, devourer of the sun. A pure anticosmic force. 

So far i've sculpted most of the body, and finished the base (he'll be clinging around a stone pillar like in the concept artwork). I only have some detail work and the scythe to finish. Pics will be up as soon as i have a camera!



Edit: I managed to get a camera already! Here's the pics!
The torso isnt glued on yet, so the pose isnt fixed. He's also not glued to the base yet. 


























And compared to the concept: 









As you can see he still needs a lot of filing and smoothing out, but most of the basic work is done. Time to get working on his scythe now i guess, i'll try to update more often than i've previously done if possible. Just realized i forgot to take pictures of my wraith, and all my newly painted models though.


By the way, how can i change tha name of the thread to include necrons, as that will be what i'll post most of from now? Seems like a bad idea to post almost only necrons in a thread named "Chaos army log", and unnecessary to start a new one.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting concept.

The tail section looks too chunky compared to the torso for me.



Putrifectus said:


> ...how can i change tha name of the thread to include necrons....


If you contact a Moderator they should be happy to do that for you.


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Interesting concept.
> 
> The tail section looks too chunky compared to the torso for me.


Well he is a Destroyer, and the tail is much thinner than the normal Destroyer body (which is pretty chunky compared to the torso too). And he is T6 after all! I'm not aiming for the usual "wraith lords" that you see time from time.
Thinking about making the shoulders bigger though. 

The scythe is done now, so i only have the finishing touches left until he's ready to be painted. Pics will come when he's done.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Putrifectus, this is a pretty cool looking conversion man, especially diggin the Necron/skeletal carved stone, pretty sick looking. Looking forward to seeing him with the scythe and then finally painted up.

Regards,
DoE


----------

